# 'rats in winter..



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Muskrats are back on one of our retriever grounds in full force. The islands and mounds are being chewed up quickly. We did shoot some this fall but winter may be the best time to clean them up. There is virtually no dog/owner traffic in the winter. It would be safe to set traps. Once you have located a high traffic area, what next?

I am asking for the basics please....

type of trap
bait 
location
cover up

All ponds are in very deep freeze now, stakes, if needed could be pounded into mounds/islands.

Thank you for the help.
Happy trapping
Marty Z


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I had been asking the same questions on some sites, and finally got into the rats a little bit. Caught 12 of them in a few days. What I did was find the houses and place foot holds on the floating mats or put 110s in the entrances and exits if they were easily found.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks for the info...


----------



## SD trapper (Dec 16, 2006)

If you can set inside rat house (some states dont allow it) open it up and find the den entrances then use either a foot trap or a 110, foot traps are better because the rats might try to plug them and set them off with out being close enough to get caught. Also you can set the runs under ice with 110's by finding their runs. The runs are noticable by bubbles in the ice, if ive is not clear enough it will not be able to find them easily. THen Take a 110 and attach it to a stick and have the 110 set about 1 inch under the ice in the run. Muskrat move the must around the dens and there are you best chances to catch the most. Hope this helps


----------

